# Score this massive buck



## Hittin Bombs (Dec 18, 2011)

what do yall think he scored??? I'll post the score later tonight


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 18, 2011)

180"


----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 18, 2011)

120". That dude in the picture looks like he is 5'2" and goes about 105 lbs.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Dec 18, 2011)

herman  seriously???? 23" brow tines!!


----------



## biobiohunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Gross w/o deductions, I would say 218.


----------



## 08f250sd (Dec 19, 2011)

Big


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 19, 2011)

What was it?


----------



## madison daniel (Dec 19, 2011)

im saying 226


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 19, 2011)

223 5/8


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 20, 2011)

182" gross


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 20, 2011)

Im guessing around $6,000.00 plus travel expenses


----------



## BubbaReb7 (Dec 20, 2011)

192


----------



## DAWG FAN (Dec 20, 2011)

*score*

214"


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 20, 2011)

402"


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 20, 2011)

187 3/8


----------



## tgw925 (Dec 20, 2011)

183 3/8"


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the brow tines!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaReb7 (Dec 21, 2011)

Are you gonna tell us his official score???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 21, 2011)

168 5/8"


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Dec 21, 2011)

*sorry guys*

He officially scored 186 3/8"


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 21, 2011)

Cottontail said:


> 187 3/8



I ain't braggin but i was close !!!!


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Dec 21, 2011)

yes cottontail you were right on the money


----------



## BubbaReb7 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dang that's awesome.  I originally guessed upper 180's but after looking at those brow tines I changed my guess and went up a lil.  Heck of a deer.  Was that killed in GA?  Congrats!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Dec 22, 2011)

Is that 186 net or gross? I think most people used gross in their guess.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention those are some awesome brow tines !!


----------



## biobiohunter (Dec 23, 2011)

I would like to see the score card if this buck had 23" brow tines and he didn't gross over 200" with the mass of his antlers????


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 10, 2012)

what did this deer gross?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

I have no score,but AWESOME BUCK.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Huge buck


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 14, 2012)

186 3/8


----------



## Big Buck Down N GA (Feb 15, 2012)

217'1/4  here (avatar pic)


----------



## Big Buck Down N GA (Feb 15, 2012)

Ohio Buck with bow


----------



## Romo (Feb 18, 2012)

big!


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 29, 2012)

Wild Turkey said:


> Im guessing around $6,000.00 plus travel expenses


----------

